# Introducing The Longines Heritage Classic 'Sector'



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all! Saw this on Hodinkee and Longines' Instagram page earlier. Have not seen a post yet, so here it is - the Longines Heritage Classic 'Sector'.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-heritage-classic


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this one in the metal.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Very very nice but I vastly prefer center second sector dials.

If Longines reissued either of these 2 I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

They're pretty sharp!


----------



## TheSecondHand (Oct 12, 2017)

Was considering the 1940 Chronograph for my first foray into Longines, but it may have to be this now. Beautiful!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

vexXed said:


> Very very nice but I vastly prefer center second sector dials.
> 
> If Longines reissued either of these 2 I'd buy in a heartbeat.


Agreed, but at least they (mostly) stuck to the original design from the 1930's. I really like the options you posted too.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

TheSecondHand said:


> Was considering the 1940 Chronograph for my first foray into Longines, but it may have to be this now. Beautiful!


Take a look at that chrono, this new release, or the Big Eye chrono. That's a beauty and sits nicely on the wrist.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Take a look at that chrono, this new release, or the Big Eye chrono. That's a beauty and sits nicely on the wrist.


Very sharp, but not sure about the 3/6 layout.

Just picked up the BigEye. Exceptional watch on the wrist, and has been +3pd in the first week. Even the strap exceeds expectations.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

I love this! If I needed another dress watch this would be a quirky no brainer


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Contaygious said:


> I love this! If I needed another dress watch this would be a quirky no brainer


Agreed! I think it would look fantastic on a navy croc strap.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I love it! The design works very well aside from a few niggles like the crosshairs running through the "G" and the truncated six, neither of which would put me off purchasing this beauty. Yes, the aesthetic is from the 1930s but it looks timeless to my eye. 

Can't wait to check one out in the metal.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

A nice looking Sector dial watch. I do like the small detail on how the two models offer contrasting NATO coloured straps based to the colour of the leather strap. The only two areas I would fault Longines with in the design this Heritage time piece are: 1) the odd 19mm lug width, and 2) the cut-off of the 6 - for me, the dial would have a cleaner look aesthetically if the cut-off six was replaced with an index marker.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> A nice looking Sector dial watch. I do like the small detail on how the two models offer contrasting NATO coloured straps based to the colour of the leather strap. The only two areas I would fault Longines with in the design this Heritage time piece are: 1) the odd 19mm lug width, and 2) the cut-off of the 6 - for me, the dial would have a cleaner look aesthetically if the cut-off six was replaced with an index marker.


IMO I would add crosshair to the list. I think it would have looked much better without it.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

commanche said:


> IMO I would add crosshair to the list. I think it would have looked much better without it.


True, but then you have a new watch rather than a re-issue. I think that they stayed with their history. It's not for everyone, but it's accurate.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Agreed! I think it would look fantastic on a navy croc strap.


Not a longines, but a sector dial with navy alligator.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Our friends at Tourby make an attractive current day watch with a roughly similar aesthetic. Nice.

heb

Like the one just above this.


----------



## Gersen (Jan 8, 2019)

Love the crosshairs through the G. It gives it an old school don't give a **** vibe that is missing in the chasing-perfection world of watchmaking.


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

Contaygious said:


> I love this! If I needed another dress watch this would be a quirky no brainer


With the brushed case it is probably too casual for a dress watch for me. I'm thinking a brown or blue leather strap as a daily driver for the office.

The 19mm lugs are probably the best fit for the dimensions of the watch, but I'd much rather see 20mm lugs for more strap options.

Overall, I like it. Would love to see a detailed review.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ta dah!

Ric


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ta dah!
> 
> Ric


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ta dah!
> 
> Ric


Wow -- that is some fine detailing on the dial stepping and sectors. Very striking indeed. Congrats!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Any online gray market retailers stocking these yet?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Any online gray market retailers stocking these yet?


Not that I have seen. I checked Joma and they do not have it yet. Longines retail site has it, so maybe some AD's are carrying it and willing to give you a discount.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Not that I have seen. I checked Joma and they do not have it yet. Longines retail site has it, so maybe some AD's are carrying it and willing to give you a discount.


I may head to my local Longines AD but I'm gonna guess a sizable discount won't be on offer until the watch has been on the market for a while.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I may head to my local Longines AD but I'm gonna guess a sizable discount won't be on offer until the watch has been on the market for a while.


Yeah and it all depends on their margins and situation. Smaller, family owned AD might feel the pinch more and work with you less. They also might need the business and meet you halfway. Big guys? Well I've never had much luck with Tourneau on big name brands, but Longines might give you at least 10%.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

To be honest I think they’re unlikely to be discounted right now as they are already remarkable value for two grand. And only just launched...

The Bahnhofstrasse Zürich (some will understand the significance of that address) retailer I ordered mine from had to in turn order from Longines. I got the impression that the strategy is not to stock them at the retailers.

However, I guess the grey market will indeed pick up in a few months... boys will be boys.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Proper pickies and a mini review to follow...

Ric


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a feeling the Sector will behave something like the 1945. It'll eventually make its way to the online gray market but will take longer than other models.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I may need to have one of these (with a proper discount). What a watch!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I am glad Longines keeps looking at their heritage and producing watches like this. However, I wish they had not truncated the 6 the way they did, as the original is not quite as truncated and reads more as a 6. Now the 6 really doesn't work, and that would keep me from purchasing this piece. Other than that, it is very pretty.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Mine just arrived today. Here's a quick initial picture. First reaction: I am *very* happy with it. The quality (and value) is excellent. Unexpected nice surprise: the clarity/anti-reflectiveness of the crystal. This may be the most "invisible" sapphire I've ever owned. On the other hand--as i knew and expected--the strap is underwhelming and cheap. Longines should have spent less on the fancy special box and instead provided a proper strap. I immediately swapped mine out for a matching brushed oyster-style bracelet. One day in, I'd highly recommend this piece!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

iwhelan said:


> I am glad Longines keeps looking at their heritage and producing watches like this. However, I wish they had not truncated the 6 the way they did, as the original is not quite as truncated and reads more as a 6. Now the 6 really doesn't work, and that would keep me from purchasing this piece. Other than that, it is very pretty.


IIRC, the original "6" is MORE not less truncated. See attached side-by-side from Hodinkee:









I think they got this one about perfect. Sure wish I could pick one up from the website here in Canada -- my AD still saying weeks to months before mine arrives.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Kirkawall said:


> IIRC, the original "6" is MORE not less truncated. See attached side-by-side from Hodinkee:
> 
> View attachment 14688851
> 
> ...


You're quite right. I was going by memory when I wrote that post and clearly got it wrong, having read about it a couple of weeks ago. I should have said that I liked the way it was truncated in the original version. I just remembered there was something different and I liked the original. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

I love the look of that. I'd still like it a tad smaller but 38.5mm in 2019 is respectable. Thank you Longines for not going 42mm.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

KUDOS to Longines for going the purists way with this offering versus the industry’s larger-is-better way!! This is SO REFRESHING to see!

Perfect case size, check, 38.5 mm
Thin case, check, I think it’s only 11 mm thick 
Reasonable L2L, check, I am assuming will wear extremely well on the wrist 
No date, check 
Minimalist vintage dial, check 

A beauty indeed that I will surely have to check out at my local AD.

Any other owners care to post wrist shots and share their experiences with this one?


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Longines' heritage line ... they include some real knockouts. I've had my Heritage Conquest now for 4 years and it's a spectacular watch with such a vintage vibe but modern mechanics. I almost bought a BigEye Avigation on a cruise in September but hesitated, I'll likely still add one to the collection within the next couple of years. 

Look forward to seeing the Heritage Classic in ADs.


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

A bit surprised there aren't more of these out there! Ticks all the boxes!


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

old45 said:


> A bit surprised there aren't more of these out there! Ticks all the boxes!


Couldn't agree more. It's on my short list for my next purchase!


----------



## dkam (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey folks,
Just picked up a Longines Heritage Classic sector dial watch. 
Any suggestions for the best style/color of strap to go with it? It currently has the OEM black leather strap, which I like (as seen in the pic), but I’d like something different also. Open to any and all suggestions!
Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I picked up this watch recently and really enjoy it. I actually do like the textured blue strap it comes with and recommend it over the plain black one.

Thought maybe the hour hand was a touch long, or the cut-off 6 wasn't ideal, then realized it was just staying true to the original in many ways. I enjoyed this video on YouTube which gave some perspective of why the design works as-is, and if Longines had chosen a different route, it might look imbalanced. Of course, just an opinion, but interesting.

It's a bit of a departure from what I usually choose, but it has a certain informality (brushed case perhaps) and wearability that I'm enjoying.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

fiskadoro said:


> I picked up this watch recently and really enjoy it. I actually do like the textured blue strap it comes with and recommend it over the plain black one.
> 
> Thought maybe the hour hand was a touch long, or the cut-off 6 wasn't ideal, then realized it was just staying true to the original in many ways. I enjoyed this video on YouTube which gave some perspective of why the design works as-is, and if Longines had chosen a different route, it might look imbalanced. Of course, just an opinion, but interesting.
> 
> ...


I went for the black strap because the renders that were around early on made the blue strap look *blue* rather than the nice match to the blued hands that it truly is.

No regrets as on the flip side the black is a more vintage match to what is a recreation of a vintage piece in a modern size. Regardless of the renders, both straps have the "hodinkee stitches" near the lugs that every WIS seems to favour these day. Unlike most WIS straps, I should warn you that the leather is thin - which to me is in keeping with the vintage theme, but for others unforgivable. Almost my entire collection is vintage, so I'm comfortable with it.

That compromised sub-seconds is an interesting digression for me. It is indeed faithful to the original, but why was the original, erm, originally compromised? Back in the day when all watches had subseconds, moving the arc of the seconds up or down the watch to suit the design aesthetics wouldn't have been much of an option. The subseconds arc where they arc 'cos that's the way the movement panned out. So you designed your dial around yer movement, tough luck if that resulted in a compromise.

Look for it, and you'll find a bunch of even modern watches with subseconds a bit too high or too low. Looking at you, Stowa, with your Flieger 6498. And you, Nomos, with yer Tangente 41.

And if you think this is a problem solely with the smaller players, have a peek at the some of the more modern Patek Calatravas... the originals were perfectly balanced, I suspect to the golden ratio. The latest versions are back to their old ratios, so Patek must have thrown some money at it.

Ric, innit.


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> fiskadoro said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up this watch recently and really enjoy it. I actually do like the textured blue strap it comes with and recommend it over the plain black one.
> ...


Nice looking piece. I've been drawn to this watch and can't wait till my AD reopens so I can try it on in person.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

New addition to the sector dial line with new dial and bracelet option.

Introducing - Longines Heritage Classic Black Sector Dial (Specs & Price)


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

What a beauty...and what an immediate classic,this black dial 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

The newly released black dial version looks great. Possibly better than the white even.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

brianinCA said:


> The newly released black dial version looks great. Possibly better than the white even.


I believe so (better than the white), in this sector dial.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

debicks said:


> New addition to the sector dial line with new dial and bracelet option.


I'm interested in seeing the "beads of rice" bracelet on this new sector dial.


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would love the black dial version...if only they offered it in 36mm.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Huh, I posted a few times in this thread but never followed up after I bought a Sector. I absolutely love the watch - it's my favorite of the recent sector dial releases from any brand. I think the execution is close to perfect. I've gotten over the crosshairs bisecting the "G." The truncated six doesn't bother me at all. My only minor niggle is the watch's overall thickness. It's would've been great if they used a manual calibre and shaved off a few mm of height.

I saw that a black dial was recently released but I think it lacks the charm and aesthetic punch of this version.


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

jay3429 said:


> I would love the black dial version...if only they offered it in 36mm.


It's 38mm. Pretty small already.


----------



## Rainstreet101 (Jun 24, 2021)

debicks said:


> It's 38mm. Pretty small already.


It's 38mm (well, 38.5), but it wears larger than that because of the lugs and because of the expansive dial. As someone with a sub-7" wrist, I'd welcome a sector dial at 36mm. I love the Longines heritage releases, but is it too much to ask for a few of them to be true to the original size? Another example: the Marine Nationale. Amazing watch, but those lugs are ludicrously long, which almost defeats the purpose and makes what would otherwise be a "small" watch too big for a lot of wrists.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I’m waiting on the new black dial sector. Hopefully within the next few weeks, although not on the bracelet. Yet.


----------

